# Food Safety News - 10/13/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 13, 2020)

*Fresh produce industry never likes testing such as that now imposed by Canada*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 13, 2020 12:06 am The nation’s only produce surveillance program did not survive the first term of the Obama administration. When it did exist, USDA’s Microbiological Data Program (MDP) used to conduct 80 percent of all federal produce testing for foodborne pathogens. The program paid labs at Land Grant universities to test local produce as it came out of... Continue Reading

   

*Researchers show Ugandan outbreaks caused by single batch of food aid*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 13, 2020 12:04 am Scientists have shone a light on the cause of multiple serious and fatal food poisoning incidents in Uganda in 2019. They found all three outbreaks were caused by a single batch of a type of food aid called Super Cereal. It is thought contaminated product, withdrawn after the first two incidents in March and April, was... Continue Reading

   

*Almost 50 sick in France after eating raw or rare horse meat*
By News Desk on Oct 13, 2020 12:02 am French authorities are investigating almost 50 Salmonella infections linked to eating raw or undercooked horse meat in the past few months. During this summer, Sante publique France identified 20 patients that are part of a cluster of Salmonella Newport cases. A total of 28 other people were linked to a second cluster of salmonellosis caused... Continue Reading

   

*Illegal colors, pesticides, lack of inspections spur import alert changes*
By News Desk on Oct 13, 2020 12:01 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Use the links to view the full alert modifications. Import Alert Description URL... Continue Reading


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 13, 2020)

I usually read only one or two of the articles, but all three were interesting and a bit disturbing.


----------

